# *****Updated Pics Inside*****



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

New Pics


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Also check out our website for other member's rides there: Team NvUs


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

not much for the shiny look, but a clean car nice hood


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

^^^ Explain?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

very clean bro! just put a lip kit if they make one.

Ben


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------

